
Best hosting 2018? - jaspergilley
I&#x27;ve had a Bluehost account for several years as it&#x27;s the easiest way to get a WordPress website up and running quickly. However, Bluehost is severely locked down when it comes to running any kind of real web application (e.g., Django.) Does anyone know of a more versatile (and potentially cheaper?) alternative?
======
zhte415
The options are vast.

I use Digital Ocean because I like the simplicity (though that simplicity
seems to be increasing buried on their front page), their tutorials really are
very good (and pretty host-agnostic), and everything just works.

Long long ago I used Dreamhost, who always had a sense of humour.

Transitioning from Dreamhost, I moved to Rimuhosting. They had really
excellent and very personal technical support, I've never experienced the type
of personal technical support before and/or after. Their RAM is very cheap,
their disk very expensive.

------
antoineMoPa
I really like Linode. You can run anything you want, it's a tiny VM in the
cloud. There is a 5$/month Linode that does the job for any reasonably small
project.

------
damm
Well you could use Hetzner if you don't mind it being deployed in Europe.

The amazon hasn't stomped out traditional hosting in any sort of way. Internap
can be cheap if you don't mind the contracts; beyond that there's just too
many to really list.

Hetzner is just really easy to get small or large servers dedicated for a
really cheap price... less than 300 pounds for 24TB of SATA and 4TB of SSD and
128gig of ram.

------
RodgerTheGreat
I've been a user of NearlyFreeSpeech
([https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net)) for
several years, mostly for simple static sites, but in some cases for dynamic
content. Totally satisfied with the results.

~~~
neilsimp1
Seconded. Perfect for static sites or small-to-medium PHP sites.

------
kull
Digital Ocean, very reliable, affordable and easy to manage. Highly
recommended. We are running on DO our B2B startup with a lot of data storage
needed, many users and a lot of data processing.

------
sethammons
Like others, I use Digital Ocean. I get a VM that I can do everything I want
on. For me, that is running nginx and several Go projects. You get to do
things you might not normally get to play with, like setting up monitoring,
service start/stop, lb configs, log handling, etc.

------
NinjaX
Go through this guide if you want to host Flask Python.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/flask/comments/2321oc/easiest_and_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/flask/comments/2321oc/easiest_and_fastest_way_to_host_flask_python/)

------
brad0
AWS Lightsail is a good alternative.

[https://aws.amazon.com/lightsail/](https://aws.amazon.com/lightsail/)

You can see how to deploy WordPress here:
[https://youtu.be/upZOhKhefAs](https://youtu.be/upZOhKhefAs)

~~~
nik736
Don't put any high load on Lightsail or it will throttle hard.

------
p0d
I run a business in the Hetzner cloud having moved from Hostgator. Their cloud
servers start at 3 euros and run on ssds. 6 months in and I’m very happy.

------
iamthelord
Digital ocean

1\. Simplicity.

2\. Nice detailed setup pages written by DO.

3\. Cheap.

